# my malibu is acting up [resolved]



## frozendog (Jul 5, 2005)

wonder if anybody can help me out with this
i have a 2000 malibu with about 160 KMs on it
about a month ago the theft system lite came on and i couldn't start my car.
i believe the system disables the fuel injectors and no gas gets to the engine.
i waited 10 minutes and it started no prob.
it happened again today and i noticed that again the theft system light was on. appearently i have an interrmittent problem . is there some way to disable this theft system.or how do i solve this delemma. i am finding my vehicle to be somewhat unreliable
the garage guy told me i had a low fuel pressure prob with my pump and for 4-500 bucks he'd fix me right up.
anybody got a better idea??????
thanx in advance
dave


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

ok, ask that garage guy to put that in writing.

try to get him to relate how he came to that conclusion.

then let us know what it says.

there is no reason a pump problem is going to light up the anti theft light.

none whatsoever.

this sounds like a problem with the anti theft system, and your fuel system is simply failing because it is being _commanded to_ by the anti theft system.

i think this garage guy is insane.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

WaltSide said:


> i think this garage guy is insane.


I second that.
GM antitheft systems work by disabling the starter and fuel pump for a period of about 10 minutes. It sounds like there's a fault in that module...triggering the lockdown or either the keyreader is faulty...giving it an "incorrect key" when in fact it is correct.


----------



## frozendog (Jul 5, 2005)

so
is there an inexpensive fix for this
do i need to replace the module
can i disable the theft device
or do i need to replace the computer
thanx guys


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Does your key have the visible chip in it?


----------



## frozendog (Jul 5, 2005)

nope
its just a regular key with one of those plastic remote door locks/unlocks


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Will check on this tomorrow and post back...got some favors owed at dealership... :grin:


----------



## frozendog (Jul 5, 2005)

wow thanx


----------



## frozendog (Jul 5, 2005)

OKAY
gonna close this thread

tried my second key, instead of the one i was currently using.
problem went away.
apparently there is a chip in the handle of it (didnt know) and they are sensitive to certain outside influences...being dropped, humidity, just get old
both keys work but one sends a false signal to the alarm system

thanx for the help


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Hey frozendog, while it's still working, take that good key to your dealer or locksmith and have them cut you a key for your PassCODE system. 
Gonna mark this resolved...if need be PM me and I'll unresolve it!


----------



## tamaki (Jul 30, 2005)

frozendog said:


> wonder if anybody can help me out with this
> i have a 2000 malibu with about 160 KMs on it
> about a month ago the theft system lite came on and i couldn't start my car.
> i believe the system disables the fuel injectors and no gas gets to the engine.
> ...


----------

